# Northwest Illinois



## shroomhunting

How is the season progressing in NW Illinois? Any early reports yet? I'm guessing there are a few grays coming up in sunny south facing slopes.


----------



## 25lieb

Just one itty bitty broken off little guy near Stockton/Kent. Have seen friends on Facebook with good finds in the past week.


----------



## jdk32581

Anything goin on in the Northwest IL? Glass Impact?


----------



## jdk32581

Jo Daviess county? Anyone? Bueller? Anyone?


----------



## 25lieb

I found a couple dozen in my spot by willow the other day. Hopefully I can get out next week to find more. Not sure what this cold weather is going to do


----------



## jdk32581

I cant hit the woods for a week... Hope I wont be too late


----------



## bt1952

Was up last weekend in wind and rain to JoDaviess county. Found 11 in early spot for me. Regular spots not started yet. Will try again this weekend, though cold and wet. Day temps are nearing 60 for the week, and they did get lots of rain.


----------



## LINDSAY

STOKTON ,IL WE FOUD 15 LBS 2 MOREL MEN IN 5 HOURS SAT 5/6/2017


----------



## 25lieb

I went out Saturday for an hour by Willow and found a few pounds. East northeast slope with pretty open canopy.


----------



## LINDSAY

WE WILL TRY TO GET OUT OVER BY STOCKTON WED OR FRI I HOPE


----------



## 25lieb

As Tom Petty said, the waiting is the hardest part....... it'll warm up one of these days. Still need moisture before that happens. Even with recent rain and snow, my yard is pretty dry. Counting down the days....


----------

